# Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis



## Ullov Löns (10. Dezember 2007)

*Bedienungsanleitung*​ 

*Wie stelle ich eine Rute ein?*

Ganz einfach, zitiere die Liste aus Posting 2 und *lösche* die *Zitatmarkierungen*:​ 

​


			
				sundvgel;1857280 ..............[/quote schrieb:
			
		

> Dann trage die Daten deiner Rute in das Datenblatt ein. Wenn dir bestimmte Daten nicht bekannt sind, wie z.B. Aktion oder Gewicht, dann lass die Felder einfach frei.​
> 
> Es ist wichtig, das du Rutennamen, Länge mit cm und WG in g angibst, damit die Rute, wenn der Thread größer wird, leicht über die* Threadsuchfunktion* gefunden werden kann.​
> 
> ...


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*



*Preisbereich:*



*Länge in cm:*



*Gewicht der Rute:*



*Wurfgewicht:*



*Aktion:*



*Zielfisch:*



*Angelart:*



*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*



*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*



*Wiederkauffaktor:*



_________________________________


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*

Daiwa Powermesh


*Preisbereich:*

60-80 Euro


*Länge in cm:*

240cm


*Gewicht der Rute:*

175g


*Wurfgewicht:*

10-35g


*Aktion:*

Semi-Parabolisch


*Zielfisch:*

Hecht, Zander


*Angelart:*

mittleres Spinnsischen, Gummifisch, Spinner bis Gr. 4, kleine Wobbler, Bootsangeln, Vertikalangeln, Dropshotten, Bellyboaten


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*

Die Powermesh vermittelt ein ausgezeichnetes Ködergefühl, sie ist sehr leicht, Hechte und Zander lassen sich vom Boot oder Bellyboat ausgezeichnet beherrschen, für eine 2,40 Rute lassen sich mit Ködern bis ca. 25g gute Wurfweiten erzielen.


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*

Ich finde den Rollenhalter nicht besonders gut gelungen.


*Wiederkauffaktor:*

100%


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*
Berkley Lightning Rod Jerk


*Preisbereich:*
ca 50€


*Länge in cm:*
1.98 m / Einteilig


*Gewicht der Rute:*
ca. 190 g


*Wurfgewicht:*
60-160 g


*Aktion:*
Typischer Jerkbesen


*Zielfisch:*
Hecht, Barsch


*Angelart:*
Jerkbaitangelei


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*
Super Aktion da einteilig, man kann stundenlang damit
Angeln ohne Müde zu werden.


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*
Leider fehlt ein Einhänger für den Köder.


*Wiederkauffaktor:*
90%


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*

Sportex Kevspin 3


*Preisbereich:*

200-250,- Euro


*Länge in cm:*

300cm


*Gewicht der Rute:*

225


*Wurfgewicht:*

-35g


*Aktion:*

Parabolisch


*Zielfisch:*

Hecht, Zander, Meerforelle, Dorsch, 


*Angelart:*

Blinkern, Spinnen, leichtes Gufieren, Küstenspinnen, UL-Pilken


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*

Die Allroundspinnrute schlechthin. Es gibt kaum einen Angelbereich im Raubfischangeln in dem sie nicht eingesetzt werden kann. Das WG von 35g ist tatsächlich gut zu werfen. Die weiche zähe Kevspin-Aktion wird auch mit großen Fischen spielerisch fertig. Auch wenn sie aufgrund der zunehmenden Spezialisierung auf dem Rutenmarkt nicht in jedem Bereich Spitze ist, kann sie alles ziemlich gut.

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*

Nichts!


*Wiederkauffaktor:*

1000%

_________________________________


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*
Quantum Crypton Lure VX 3.00m


*Preisbereich:*
+/- 70€ im Angebot für ca 40€ zu haben


*Länge in cm:*
300


*Gewicht der Rute:*
305g 


*Wurfgewicht:*
bis 50g


*Aktion:*
straffe Aktion, gut für weite Würfe und exakte Bisserkennung
Voraussetzung für wenig Aussteiger ist eine fein eigestellte
Bremse.


*Zielfisch:*
Zander, Hecht, Dorsch


*Angelart:*
Gufiangelei mit 14+ Köpfen und größeren Spinnern/Wobblern


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*
Die Rute bietet viel Qualität für Ihr Geld und verträgt auch
mal eine Überbelastung mit z.B. 70gr Pilkern.
Und die Rute hat durch Ihre Blauen Ringe und den Blank
ein echt geiles Design 


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*
Gufis unter 14gr bzw kleine Spinner/Wobbler sind
schwer zu führen dafür würde ich lieber eine andere Rute nutzen.


*Wiederkauffaktor*:
80%


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*
 Berkley Series One Skeletor SES70L (altes Modell)


*Preisbereich:*
 70-110 EUR


*Länge in cm:*
 210cm


*Gewicht der Rute:*
 129g


*Wurfgewicht:*
 2-12g


*Aktion:*
 mittelschnelle, semi-parabolische Aktion


*Zielfisch:*
 Barsch, Forelle, Aland, Döbel


*Angelart:*
 Miniwobbler bis 6cm, Gufis und Twister bis 7cm und 2-4gr Jigkopf, Spinner Gr.0-3 


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*
 - Daß man mit ihr kleinste Köder noch werfen kann und das teilweise ziemlich anständig.
- Der Skeletor-Griff mit den Aussparungen für Daumen und Zeigefinger


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*
 - Daß sie für keine spezielle Köderart wirklich optimal geeignet ist


*Wiederkauffaktor:
*100%


----------



## Wasserpatscher (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

Marke und Bezeichnung: Sportex Carat Spin 2 

Preisbereich: 120-150 Euro (meine - das alte Modell - 70 Euro, weil mein Händler dachte, er muss seine Sportexruten loswerden, weil Sportex gerade schwächelte, unmittelbar vor der Übernahme durch Ockert...)
Länge in cm: 270cm
Gewicht der Rute: genug, aber nicht zu viel 
Wurfgewicht: 35g
Aktion: semiparabolisch
Zielfisch: Hecht, Barsch, Forelle, Döbel, ....

Angelart: Spinnfischen (geeignet für fast alle Arten von Spinnködern, nicht so sehr für Gummis)
Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders: Die Aktion (läßt sich sehr gut werfen, narrensicher im Drill - die verlorenen Fische könnte ich an einer Hand abzählen), die Robustheit, die schlichte grüne Sportex-Optik.

Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr: der Downlock-Rutenhalter, der sich immer so'n kleines bisschen von selbst aufschraubt - und wieso eigentlich Downlock???

Wiederkauffaktor: gerne wieder, wenn das jetzige Modell genauso gut oder besser ist (100%)


----------



## Wasserpatscher (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

Marke und Bezeichnung: Balzer Edition Royal IM10

Preisbereich: 30 Euro (Auslaufmodell, früher bis 130)
Länge in cm: 210
Gewicht der Rute: ???? - leicht
Wurfgewicht: Herstellerangabe 3-25g, optimal 10-15g
Aktion: straff-semiparabolisch, schnell
Zielfisch: Forelle, Barsch, Döbel
Beifangfisch: Hecht
Angelart: Spinnfischen mit kleinen und auch etwas größeren Ködern - ideal für Wobbler von 3-7cm und Spinner bis Gr. 3

Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders: Die Aktion - straff, aber nicht zu sehr - gleichermaßen gut mit Mono und dünnem Geflecht

Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr: nichts

Wiederkauffaktor: ja - 100%
allerdings denke ich gerade über eine Erweiterung nach unten nach (1-10g), da kann mir vielleicht dieser Thread helfen...


----------



## Steffen23769 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*
Technium DF AX Spinning Salmon 300 SL


*Preisbereich:*
70 - 130€ 


*Länge in cm:*
300 


*Gewicht der Rute:*
260 Gr.


*Wurfgewicht:*
15 - 50 Gr. 


*Aktion:*
Parabolisch/progressiv mit heftigstem Rückgrat.  


*Zielfisch:*
Dorsch & Meerforelle bei rauen Bedingungen. 


*Angelart:*
Küstenspinnfischen 


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*
Die phantastischen Wurfeigenschaften und den Technium DF Blank hab' ich einfach schon immer gemocht. 


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*
Noch keine negativen Aspekte gefunden. 


*Wiederkauffaktor:*
100% wird aber wohl in der neuen BX Serie nicht mehr dabei sein.

*EDIT*
Die Rute wird weiterhin im Programm sein!
Ob sich die neue BX Serie genauso "gut macht" wie die alten Techniums wird sich zeigen.


----------



## Living Dead (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*
P&M Specialist Jig H


*Preisbereich:*
90€


*Länge in cm:*
 210cm


*Gewicht der Rute:*
kA

*Wurfgewicht:*
12-28gr


*Aktion:*
bretthart (ich meine wirklich hart, kein shimano XH oder so)


*Zielfisch:
*Zander,Hecht

*Angelart:*
Gufis 12cm-16cm an Köpfen bis 15gr


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*
Leicht, Schnell


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*
Leicht kopflastig und wirklich krasse Spitze und Rückrad für so ein zierliches Rütchen, Wolf im Schafspelz!


*Wiederkauffaktor:
*75%


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*
  Shimano Technium DF BX 300 M (STECDFBX30M)

*Preisbereich:*
 ca. 100-130 Euro

*Länge in cm:*
 300cm

*Gewicht der Rute:*
 216g

*Wurfgewicht:*
 10-30g

*Aktion:*
 Straffe, Semi-parabolische Aktion mit viel Rückgrat

*Zielfisch:*
 Barsch, Zander, Hecht, Meerforelle

*Angelart:*
 Gufi/Twister 8-12cm, Jigköpfe 7-14gr, Küstenblinker bis 28gr

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*
 - Guter Allround-Blank mit viel Reserven
- Sehr schöne Wurfweiten möglich

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*
 - Der Rollenhalter verkantet leicht, gibt knirschende Geräusche von sich beim Aufschrauben (nicht bis zum Anschlag!) und wirkt nicht sehr stabil, der grüne Lack blätterte nach dem 2.ten Angeln bereits ab.
- Die Rutenteile lassen sich bei größeren Temperaturunterschieden aufgrund der Steckverbindung oft schwer trennen.
- Der Kork ist klobig, wirkt plump und der Vordergriff ist zur Bisserkennung äußerst unpraktisch
- Für keine spezielle Angelart wirklich optimal geeignet (für MeFo etwas zu straff, zum Gufieren ein wenig zu schwabbelig)
- Zum Vorgängermodell nur Verschlechterungen

*Wiederkauffaktor:
*20%


----------



## Living Dead (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*
Luxxe Saltage Cheetah


*Preisbereich:*
 Jp: 130€, hier mit Glück 200€

*Länge in cm:*
290


*Gewicht der Rute:*
160gr


*Wurfgewicht:*
7-35gr


*Aktion:*
semiparabolisch, mittel schnell, weich


*Zielfisch:*
Meerforelle, evtl Rapfen


*Angelart:*
Blinker bis 25gr, Wobbler bis 10cm (kein twitchen möglich !!!)


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*
leicht, wurfstark, sehr gefühlvoll, gutes Rückrad, perfekte Verarbeitung, schnell bezogen auf die Rückstellung nach dem Wurf


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*
5cm zu kurzer Griff, mit 2500er shimano leicht kopflastig

*Wiederkauffaktor:
*100 prozent


----------



## Wasserpatscher (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

Marke und Bezeichnung: Spro Excluspin 

Preisbereich: 20-45 (Liste: 45-90) Euro
Länge in cm: 180cm;  210cm;  270cm
Gewicht der Rute: ???
Wurfgewicht: 1-5g;  5-25g;  30-60g
Aktion: semiparabolisch 
Zielfisch: Forelle und Barsch;  Forelle und Barsch;  Hecht, Forelle und Barsch
Angelart: Spinnfischen (Gummis eingeschränkt)
Mir gefällt an diesen Ruten besonders: ja, für so wenig Geld kann man gut spinnfischen !!! Die größte habe ich weitergegeben an einen Freund, der ist sehr zufrieden damit, die beiden anderen fischen jetzt meine Kinder (mit der kurzen UL hat meine Tochter im Alter von 6 Jahren eine 50er Regenbogen gedrillt...)

Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr: Die Endkappe ist etwas schlicht und kurz - ich habe sie jeweils durch bessere ersetzt. Die Korkqualität ist der Preisklasse entsprechend durchschnittlich, aber solide.) Bei der mittleren musste ich den Spitzenring ersetzen - der jetzt etwas größere, neue Spitzenring passt aber fast noch besser zu ihr.

Wiederkauffaktor: Nur noch vereinzelt zu kaufen. Ich würde sie wieder kaufen - wenn ich nicht inzwischen zu versnobt geworden sein sollte. Leute, wenn ihr sowas seht und nicht unendlich viel Geld habt - dann kauft die oder etwas vergleichbares (auch einige aktuelle Spro-Ruten haben im Laden-Test |supergri mein Wohlgefallen gefunden) und kauft statt dessen ein paar schöne, preiswerte (sprich: angemessen teure) Köder (zum Beispiel Salmo Wobbler statt Illex.....)


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*
 Sänger Iron Claw "Damokles" 


*Preisbereich:*
 70-90 EUR


*Länge in cm:*
 270


*Gewicht der Rute:*
 229g


*Wurfgewicht:*
 30-80g


*Aktion:*
schnelle Spitzenaktion, die in ein bretthartes Rückgrat übergeht.


*Zielfisch:*
 Hecht, Dorschartige


*Angelart:*
 Gufis 12-20cm, Jigköpfe 21-50gr, Pilker bis 75gr


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*
 - Anschlag kommt immer sehr gut durch
- Bisserkennung sehr gut
- Fuji-Patentrollenhalter
- Titan-Sic-Ringe
 - Grifflänge optimal
- Austauschbare Gewichte am unteren Griff des HT

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*
 - Entgegen der Herstelleraussagen kommt die Rute mit kleineren Gummiködern (bis ca. Gesamtgew. 30gr) nicht gut klar, was sowohl die Köderführung als auch die Wurfweite angeht.
- Die ausklappbare Hakenöse bricht leicht ab
- Der Kork ist von billiger Qualität


*Wiederkauffaktor:*
 50%


----------



## donlotis (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*

 Daiwa SamFisher Immotec

*Preisbereich:*

45 Euronen

*Länge in cm:*

 2,70 m

*Gewicht der Rute:*

 k.A.

*Wurfgewicht:*

 20-60gr

*Aktion:*

 parabolisch

*Zielfisch:*

 Hecht, Meerforelle, Zander, Barsch, Forelle

*Angelart:*

 GuFi, Wobbler, Spinner, Blinker, Twister, Made an freier Leine.

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*

Sehr hart im Nehmen, prima Ködergefühl.

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*

 Vielleicht ein Tick zu hart für Forellen, kompensiere ich aber locker mit der Bremse.

*Wiederkauffaktor:
*
95% (kenne leider nicht das Nachfolgermodell!)


Gruß donlotis


----------



## sevone (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung: Astucit Drachko Prestige Generation 2
* 


*Preisbereich: 170-210€*



*Länge in cm: 275*



*Gewicht der Rute: 195gramm*



*Wurfgewicht: 10-80gramm*



*Aktion: schnell, biegt sich unter belastung bis ins handteil*



*Zielfisch: hecht, zander*



*Angelart:* spinnfischen, besonders jiggen 


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders: ihre leichtigkeit, ihre sensibilität, ihre   enorme stärke(hab schon 120gramm gummis damit geworfen), ihre steifheit der "hat-nicht-jeder-faktor", man kann auch kleinere köder gut fischen*



*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr: nix*



*Wiederkauffaktor: hoch*


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung: Harrison,  gebaut von Mad*



*Preisbereich:*
 /


*Länge in cm: 270 cm*



*Gewicht der Rute: 242 Gramm*



*Wurfgewicht: 30- 75 Gramm optimal bis 60 Gramm*



*Aktion: halbparabolisch*



*Zielfisch: Hecht,Zander*



*Angelart: Gufi von 20 bis 50 Gramm Gewicht*



*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders: Der individuelle Aufbau. Die Rute ist mit einem langen Obergriff wie die Blechpeitsche aufgebaut, damit ich beim Jiggen die Schnur über den Finger laufen lassen kann. Optimale Bisserkennung. Verarbeitung absolut perfekt.*



*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*
 /


*Wiederkauffaktor:*
 100 %


_________________________________[/quote]


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung: Major Craft Salthya*



*Preisbereich:*
 /


*Länge in cm: 290 cm*



*Gewicht der Rute: 145 Gramm*



*Wurfgewicht: 10 -30 Gramm real 20 bis 30 Gramm*



*Aktion: halpparabol*



*Zielfisch: Mefo, Dorsch*



*Angelart: Spinnfischen/Küste*



*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders: Das geringe Gewicht. Zusammen mit einer 3000 er Shim. Grösse wiegt die Combo unter 400 Gramm, was einen ganzen Tag Spinnfischen an der Küste zulässt. EVA Griff ist leicht sauberzuhalten, hochwertigste Komponenten (alles Fuji), viel Kraft, top werfen bei Gegenwind*



*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr: Kein Hakenhalter*



*Wiederkauffaktor: 100 %*



_________________________________[/quote]


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung: Sportex KEV 4 *



*Preisbereich:*
 /


*Länge in cm: 280 cm*



*Gewicht der Rute: 245 Gramm*



*Wurfgewicht: bis 50 Gramm/passt*



*Aktion: halpparabol*



*Zielfisch: Hecht*



*Angelart: Schleppen *



*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders: Die Rute ist recht robust, Hat eine ideale Aktion zum Schleppen mit Wobblern bis gut 20 cm, hervorragende Bisserkennung, Durch den derben Punch kämpt die Rute auch starke Hechte in 2 Minuten nieder, Der Angler braucht im Prinzip nur gegenhalten.*



*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr: mieser Kork*



*Wiederkauffaktor:  Die Rute ist neu nicht mehr erhätlich.

*


----------



## Carphunter' (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*
Shimano "Force Master"  SFM270H 


*Preisbereich:*
50-80EUR


*Länge in cm:*
 270


*Gewicht der Rute:*
214g


*Wurfgewicht:*
20-50gr.


*Aktion:*
kraftvolles rückrad,porabolisch

*Zielfisch:*
 Hecht,Zander


*Angelart:*
angeln mit Blinker 10-30gr. , großer Spinner , Gufi´s und Twister mit jig-köpfe - 20gr


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*
 - crystal carbon optik
- das starke rückrad
- die Beringung
- der Griff(optik)
*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*
 - mit köder über 30gr. ist es relativ schwer zu werfen
- allgemein ein kleines bischen weicher als andere ruten mit den selben wurfgewichtsangaben


*Wiederkauffaktor:*
 90%


----------



## John Doe12 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*
 Shimano Speedmaster 270 XH


*Preisbereich:*
 ca.120 €


*Länge in cm:*
 270


*Gewicht der Rute:*
 179 Gramm


*Wurfgewicht:*
 50 - 100 Gramm


*Aktion:*
 schnell, mit viel Rückgrad

*Zielfisch:*
 Zander,Hecht.


*Angelart:*
 Gufis von 8 - 16cm an 10gr. Köpfen.


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*
 Das geringe Gewicht.
Der Griff.
Die Gesamtoptik.


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*



*Wiederkauffaktor:*
 100%


----------



## Holger (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*
SPRO Excape Megajig


*Preisbereich:*
90 – 100 EUR


*Länge in cm:*
2.70 m / zweiteilig


*Gewicht der Rute:*
ca. 175 g


*Wurfgewicht:*
20-70 Gramm


*Aktion:*
semiparabolisch


*Zielfisch:*
Hecht, Zander


*Angelart:*
Gummifischangeln in 1. Linie, aber auch Wobbler bis 13 cm


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*
1. Sehr leicht
2. sehr schnelle Aktion 
3. Fuji Schraubrollenhalter

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*
1.Kein feststehender, sondern klappbarer Köderhalter.
2. Leicht kopflastig

*Wiederkauffaktor:*
90%


----------



## Bambine (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*

 StCroix Premier PS60LF 1/16 - 5/16

*Preisbereich:*

 ca 80$ (cabelas)
 ich hatte 60$ bezahlt - in einem Sporthaus in Salt Lake City (Dick's Sport oder so ähnlich)

*Länge in cm:*

6' == ca 1m80


*Gewicht der Rute:*

 keine Ahnung ... sehr leicht 

*Wurfgewicht:*

 weiss nicht genau, 13g lässt sich noch voll durchziehen
Die Angabe 1/16 - 5/16 entspricht ca 1,75g-8,75g

*Aktion:*

 Schnell

*Zielfisch:*

 Barsch/Hecht/Zander

*Angelart:*

zur Zeit hauptsächlich Kopyto 8cm mit 7g Kopf
 Im Sommer auch 
Spinner 
Twister mit 3g Kopf
Jackall TN/60(50) 

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*
 Handlich, leicht, schnell  (soweit ich als Anfänger das beurteilen kann)  


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*

1. die untertriebene Wurfgewichtsangaben
 2. bekommt man wohl nur in den USA oder ich weiss nicht wo man StCroixspinruten in Europa kauft. 

*Wiederkauffaktor:*
 100%


----------



## ae71 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

Marke und Bezeichnung:
Quantum crypton zander by jörg strehlow (erste generation)

Preisbereich: ca 80€

Länge: 285cm
Gewicht: 280g
Wurfgewicht: 65g
Aktion: schnell, spitzenaktion, ziemlich hart!
Zielfisch: Zander, Hecht
Angelart: jiggen

Mir gefällt an dieser rute besonders, das sie viel power hat, man fast alles spürt, weit werfen damit kann, und die spitzenaktion gut arbeitet beim drill!

Mir gefällt an dieser rute nicht so sehr, das sie doch etwas viel wiegt, finde 280g nicht gerade wenig, ist zwar mit einer 4000er rolle aber gut austariert!
wiederkauffaktor: 95%

grüsse
toni


----------



## ae71 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

Marke und Bezeichnung:
Spro vertikal h

Preisbereich: ca 60€

Länge:180 cm
Gewicht: (keine ahnung)
Wurfgewicht: 14-28g
Aktion: bretthart, spitzenaktion
Zielfisch: Zander, Hecht, Barsch
Angelart: jiggen, vertikal angeln, vom bellyboat ködergrösse, 5-15cm, bis 25g Köpfe!
softjerken ist auch gut möglich!

Mir gefällt an dieser rute, das sie sehr leicht ist , sehr hart, man spürt jeden kiesel, und hat einen kurzen korkgriff was das angeln vom bellyboat sehr erleichtert!

was mir nicht gefällt, garnix!


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*

Rainshadow XST

*Preisbereich:*

keine Aussage

*Länge in cm:*

292cm

*Gewicht der Rute:*

ca. 150g

*Wurfgewicht:*

8-28g real bis 15g

*Aktion:*

schnell, giftig, weiche Spitze, Mittelteil mit Dampf

*Zielfisch:*

Meerforelle, Forelle

*Angelart:*

UL-Fischen auf Meerforelle, leichtes Spinnfischen

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*

Leichtigkeit, Schnelligkeit und kaum Aussteiger. Große Fische lassen sich problemlos bändigen, Fliegenrutenfeeling

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*

------------

*Wiederkauffaktor:*

Auf jeden Fall, ich werde mir noch eine Klasse schwerer zulegen

__________________________


----------



## Slotti (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*

   Berkley Series One Skeletor (alte Version)

*Preisbereich:
*
 € 80-120

*Länge in cm:*

 270 cm

*Gewicht der Rute:*

 154 gr.

*Wurfgewicht:*

 15-40 gr (real mind. 15-60 gr. eher noch höher)

*Aktion:*

 schnelle, semi-parabolische Aktion

*Zielfisch:*

 Zander, Hecht

*Angelart:*

 Gufi 7-12 cm 7-20 gr Köpfe (ideal 9-12 cm Gummi mit 14-20 gr. köpfen)

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*

 wirklich genialer Gufi Blank, Skeletor Griff, Optik

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*

 minderwertige Abschlußkappe, bei geflecht etwas "kratzende" Ringe, kopflastig

*Wiederkauffaktor:*

 70%


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung: 
Berkley Skeletor Baitcasting, Series One, 2008er Modell
* 


*Preisbereich: 150 €, also oberer Sektor. Aber sie ist ihr Geld wert!*



*Länge in cm: 2,70m*



*Gewicht der Rute: ca. 130gr (hab mit der Küchenwaage gewogen)*



*Wurfgewicht: 15-40gr. 

Nachteil: mit Ködern unter 10gr. brauch man nicht anfangen. Da macht das werfen mit der Multi und dieser Rute keinen Spaß. Aber mit allem was drüber geht....:vik:*



*Aktion: B (semibarabolisch)*



*Zielfisch: Hecht, Zander. Denke aber auf Meerforelle ist sie genauso zu gebrauchen*



*Angelart: Angeln mir Kunstködern jeder Art*



*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders: Sie ist sehr leicht, ist sensibel, hat aber auch genug Härte.*



*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr: keine Einhängeöse am Blank*



*Wiederkauffaktor: Ja.*


----------



## -Mirage- (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*

 DAIWA SamFisher PROCASTER

*Preisbereich:*

 ca. 40€

*Länge in cm:*

 240

*Gewicht der Rute:*

 240 g.

*Wurfgewicht:*

 20 - 60 g.

*Aktion:*



*Zielfisch:*

 Hecht, Zander, Barsch ...

*Angelart:*

  Mittleres Spinnfischen, Gufi, Spinner, Blinker, Wobbler...

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*

 Da erst seit kurzem in Besitz dieser Rute kann ich noch wenig dazu sagen, aber die Verarbeitung und das Gefühl (Rute in der Hand) sind gut.
Hoffentlich werde ich damit demnächst was fangen :vik:

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*

 Siehe oben...|znaika:

*Wiederkauffaktor:*

 Momentan 100%

_________________________________


----------



## Upi (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:   
Jackson STL-DS Distance*



*Preisbereich:   
95-150€

* 


*Länge in cm:   
300 cm*



*Gewicht der Rute:  
188g*



*Wurfgewicht:  
8-45g*



*Aktion:  ?*



*Zielfisch:  
Zander, Barsch, Hecht, Forelle*



*Angelart:   
Drop Shot,kleine Spinner, kleine Gufis*



*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:  
Sie ist sehr leicht und wirft auch kleine Spinner sehr weit (ABU Garcia Stealth mit 014 Spiderwire ) zusammen nicht mal 500g*



*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:  
Noch kein Fischkontakt gehabt (Neuling)*



*Wiederkauffaktor:  
100%*


----------



## Lümmy (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung: *
*P&M Specialist Lure*



*Preisbereich: *
*140 €*




*210** cm*



*Gewicht der Rute: *
*188g*



*Wurfgewicht: *
*5-25g*



*Aktion: *
*Die Rute ist sehr "weich". Im Drill gibt es aber keinerlei Probleme.*


*Zielfisch:*
*Forelle, Barsch*



*Angelart: *
*Ultraleicht Spinnen*



*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders: *
*Sie ist sehr leicht und wirft auch kleine Spinner sehr weit. Selbst mit 2 Gramm Wobblern sind 20 Meter drin (i.V.m. Shimano Exage 1000 FA)*


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr: *
*/*



*Wiederkauffaktor: *
*100%*


----------



## Matthias87 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung: 
Shimano Antares
* 

*Preisbereich:
180-200€
* 


*Länge in cm:
270cm
* 


*Gewicht der Rute:
214gr
* 


*Wurfgewicht:
20-50gr
* 


*Aktion:
semiparabolisch
* 


*Zielfisch:
Hecht,Barsch,Zander
* 


*Angelart:*
 Jiggen


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:
Schon straffe,schnelle Rute mit extrem viel feeling.
* 


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:
-
* 


*Wiederkauffaktor:
Auf jeden Fall

*


----------



## barschzocker1961 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*

D.A.M calyber drop shot

*Preisbereich:*

ca. 60-85

*Länge in cm:*

213

*Gewicht der Rute:*

unter 200g
*Wurfgewicht:*

bis 21

*Aktion:*
sehr schnell


*Zielfisch:*

Zander, Barsch,forelle

*Angelart:*

leichtes-Mittleres Spinnfischen, Gufi, Spinner, Blinker, Wobbler...

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*

Da erst seit kurzem in Besitz dieser Rute kann ich noch wenig dazu sagen, bis jetzt aber sau geil habe schon einige forellen gedrillt hammer geil
*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*

etwas zu lange griff

*Wiederkauffaktor: *
100%

_________________________________


----------



## Hooked (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*



Matthias87 schrieb:


> *Marke und Bezeichnung:
> Shimano Antares*



welche, AX oder BX?


----------



## Schuschek (11. März 2008)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:* 
Shimano Speedmaster 270H

*Preisbereich: *
109,- bis 174,95

*Länge in cm: *
270

*Gewicht der Rute:* 
170g

*Wurfgewicht:* 
20-50g

*Aktion:* 
Semi-parabolisch

*Zielfisch:* 
Barsch, Zander, Hecht, Rapfen, Döbel

*Angelart:* 
Jiggen und Spinnen

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:* 
das geringe Gewicht

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:* 
der poröse vordere Kork der Rute, der schlechte Service bei Shimanoprodukten

*Wiederkauffaktor:* 
Wegen dem schlechten Service denk ich eher 2 mal drüber nach


----------



## Schuschek (11. März 2008)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:* 
Shimano Antares BX 27XH

*Preisbereich:* 
269,-

*Länge in cm:* 
270

*Gewicht der Rute:* 
223g

*Wurfgewicht:* 
50-100g

*Aktion: *
Semi-parabolisch / sehr hart

*Zielfisch:* 
Großzander im Fluss, Hecht, für Wels bedingt

*Angelart:* 
Jiggen und Schleppen

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:* 
Das geringe Gewicht und die Optik

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:* 
der schlechte Service bei Shimanoprodukten

*Wiederkauffaktor:* 
Wegen dem schlechten Service denk ich eher 2 mal drüber nach


----------



## Schuschek (11. März 2008)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung: *
Spro Passion Light Spinning 2,10m

*Preisbereich:* 
50,-

*Länge in cm:* 
210

*Gewicht der Rute:* 
123g

*Wurfgewicht:* 
10-28g

*Aktion: *
parabolisch

*Zielfisch:* 
Barsch, Rapfen, Döbel

*Angelart:* 
Spinnen, Drophot

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders: *
Das geringe Gewicht und die absolut geile Aktion

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:* 
die Optik vom Griff

*Wiederkauffaktor: *
hoch


----------



## Schuschek (11. März 2008)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:* 
Daiwa Osprey Powermesh Competition (das alte Handmade in Great Britain Modell)

*Preisbereich: *
100,-

*Länge in cm: *
270

*Gewicht der Rute:* 
ca. 200g

*Wurfgewicht: *
25-50g

*Aktion: *
parabolisch

*Zielfisch:* 
Barsch, Rapfen, Hecht

*Angelart: *
Spinnen

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:* 
die absolut geile Aktion und Kraft der Rute, diese Rute verzeiht auch groben Umgang mit Ihr

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr: *
der grackelige Rollenhalter

*Wiederkauffaktor: *
gibt es leider nicht mehr


----------



## fariofreak (13. März 2008)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*
Berkley Series One Skeletor SES70L (altes Modell)


*Preisbereich:*
70-110 EUR


*Länge in cm:*
210cm


*Gewicht der Rute:*
129g


*Wurfgewicht:*
2-12g


*Aktion:*
parabolisch, schnelle Aktion


*Zielfisch:*
Barsch, Forelle, Aland, Döbel


*Angelart:*
wobbler bis 15g, Gufis und Twister, Spinner Gr.0-3, bebleiung bis 10g 


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*
- Daß man mit ihr kleinste Köder noch werfen kann und das teilweise ziemlich anständig.
- Der Skeletor-Griff mit den Aussparungen für Daumen und Zeigefinger
-hat relativ grosse reserven

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*
- Daß sie für keine spezielle Köderart wirklich optimal geeignet ist


*Wiederkauffaktor:*
100%


----------



## SebastianHH (13. März 2008)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*



sundvogel schrieb:


> *Marke und Bezeichnung:*
> Gamakatsu Cheetah Saltage
> 
> 
> ...


 




MfG

Sebastian


----------



## SebastianHH (13. März 2008)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*
Pezon&Michel Specialist Drop Shot


*Preisbereich:*
120-130 Euro


*Länge in cm:*
200cm


*Gewicht der Rute:*
115g


*Wurfgewicht:*
5-20g


*Aktion:*
weiche, sensible Sptize, Halb-Parabolisch


*Zielfisch:*
Zander, Barsch, Forelle


*Angelart:*
Drop Shot, mit Spinner auf Forelle und Barsch


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*
Die gute Verarbeitung, das schöne Design, der Rutengriff,
zum Drop Shote eine perfekte Rute, man spürt jeden kleinen Biss
das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis
*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*
mir gefällt alles an der Rute


*Wiederkauffaktor:*

100%


----------



## SebastianHH (13. März 2008)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*
Pezon&Michel Specialist Jig H


*Preisbereich:*
130-140 Euro


*Länge in cm:*

210cm

*Gewicht der Rute:*
140g


*Wurfgewicht:*
12-28g, meiner Meinung nach ab 7g


*Aktion:*
schnelle Spitze, Parabolisch, harte Rute


*Zielfisch:*
Hecht, Barsch


*Angelart:*
Twitchen, Vertikal, Wobblern


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*
Das Design, gute Verarbeitung, super schnelle Aktion,
Preis-Leistungsverhältnis

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*

Alles gefällt mir

*Wiederkauffaktor:*
100%


----------



## SebastianHH (13. März 2008)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*
Berkley Skeletor  Series One


*Preisbereich:*
Damals 130 Euro


*Länge in cm:*

270cm

*Gewicht der Rute:*
155g


*Wurfgewicht:*
15-40g


*Aktion:*
Parabolisch, schnell, steif


*Zielfisch:*
Zander, Hecht


*Angelart:*
Gufieren mit Gummies 10-15cm


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*
Die Optik, die Parabolische Aktion, der Griff weil man den Finger immer direkt aufm Blank hat, und dadurch ein gutes Ködergefühl hat bei Jiggen, 


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*
die Kopflastigkeit, 


*Wiederkauffaktor:*
90%


----------



## SebastianHH (13. März 2008)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*
Pro Logic Savage Gear Jerk


*Preisbereich:*
120 Euro


*Länge in cm:*
195cm


*Gewicht der Rute:*



*Wurfgewicht:*
-100g


*Aktion:*
 schnell, mit einer dennoch verhältnismäßig sensiblen Spitze, 
starkes Rückrat

*Zielfisch:*
Hecht


*Angelart:*
Jerken, evtl Schleppen


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*
Die gute Verarbeitung, schöne Optik, gute Köderkontrolle,
mit der Rute erreiche sehr gute Wurfweiten, 
die Aktion unter Last
*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*
die Transportlänge von 195cm


*Wiederkauffaktor:*
100%


----------



## SebastianHH (14. März 2008)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*
Balzer Magna Matrix Hecht


*Preisbereich:*
70-90 Euro


*Länge in cm:*
275cm


*Gewicht der Rute:*
320g


*Wurfgewicht:*
35-90g


*Aktion:*
sensible Spitze, starkes Rückrad, halb-parabolisch


*Zielfisch:*
Hecht


*Angelart:*
Wobblern, Blinkern, Schleppen, mit Köderfisch


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*
die robustheit, sie hat viel Power, der Preis


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*
Abschlusskappe ist unsauber verarbeitet, Rollenhalter wackelt,


*Wiederkauffaktor:*
70%


----------



## Waagemann (16. März 2008)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung: *

JENZI Vinyard Spinnrute


*Preisbereich: *

 ~50€

*Länge in cm:*

 270

*Gewicht der Rute:*

 275g

*Wurfgewicht:*

 30-80g

*Aktion: *

sehr hart,kräftiges Rückgrat

*Zielfisch:*

 Hecht,Zander

*Angelart:*

 Spinnfischen (besonders Gummifische 10-15cm+ mit 10-20g+ Jigköpfe,Wobbler ab 10cm aufwärts,(große) Blinker und Spinner 

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*

 ...die brettharte Aktion,die mir sehr wichtig ist um vorrangig Gummifische anständig führen zu können!!!Desweiteren lassen sich sehr kontrolliert große Blinker und Wobbler damit führen!
...die Alu-Endkappe mit Mossgummiabschluss---)gute Antirutschaftung(, aber siehe unten!)

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*

...das hohe Gewicht!!!
...das die Ruteneinlagen sehr einfach verarbeitet sind!!!
...das sich der Moosgummi von der Endkappe löst!
...allgemein sehr einfache Verarbeitung die öfters zu Mängeln führt!!!

*Wiederkauffaktor:*

50%


----------



## Khaane (17. März 2008)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:
Berkley Tacti-X


Preisbereich: 35 €*



*Länge in cm: 270*



*Gewicht der Rute: sehr leicht*



*Wurfgewicht: 7 - 28 gramm*



*Aktion: semi*



*Zielfisch: Forelle, Barsch, Zander*



*Angelart: Spinnfischen*



*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*

- extrem sensibel
- gute Wurfweiten
- sehr leicht
- sehr preisgünstig

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*

- meine Rute hatte einen fehlerhaften Ring


*Wiederkauffaktor: 100% (sehr zu empfehlen)*


----------



## Waagemann (18. März 2008)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:
* 
 Berkley Cherrywood Spin

*Preisbereich:*

~45€(im Angebot schon ab ~30€) , hatte sie zum Fisch und Fang Abo dazubekommen

*Länge in cm:*

 270

*Gewicht der Rute:*

 227g (meines Erachtens aber leichter!)

*Wurfgewicht:*

 9-28g

*Aktion:*

 steif

*Zielfisch:*

 Barsch,Hecht,Zander

*Angelart:*

klassisches Spinnfischen(kleine Gummis bis ca. 10cm 10g-Köpfen und kleine Spinner,Blinker und Wobbler!

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*

 ...wieder die härtere Aktion, die ich meistens bevorzuge bei Spinnruten.
...der Screw Down Rollenhalter.
...das Design.
...das man durchaus Gewichte bis über 35g noch ordentlich führen kann.

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*

 ...die Rutenringe(bei mir war es so das nach ca. 1 Jahr lauter kleine Vertiefungen erst bei dem Endring und später dann bei dem vorletzten Ring zu sehen waren)

*Wiederkauffaktor:*

 95%


----------



## Veit (19. März 2008)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:* Shimano Speedmaster XH



*Preisbereich:* ca. 130 Euro



*Länge in cm:* 2,70 m



*Gewicht der Rute:* ca. 190 g



*Wurfgewicht:* 50 - 100 g



*Aktion:* halbdurchgehend bei größerer Belastung, straff und schnell



*Zielfisch:* Zander, Hecht, eventuell Zufallswaller



*Angelart:* Gummifisch 8 - 15 cm mit Köpfen bis max 20 g



*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:* schickes Design, großes Korkstück am oberen Griffteil, geringes Gewicht, keine reine Spitzenaktion und somit weniger Aussteiger im Drill, unheimlich guter Köderkontakt beim Gufieren



*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:* - 



*Wiederkauffaktor:* 100 %



_________________________________[/QUOTE]


----------



## Stachelritter86 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*

Shimano Speedmaster 330H

*Preisbereich:*

ungefähr 150,- Euro

*Länge in cm:*

330cm

*Gewicht der Rute:*

237g


*Wurfgewicht:*

20-50g


*Aktion:*

schnell, viel Rückrat, nicht zu sehr Spitzenlastig, geht durch bis ins Handteil


*Zielfisch:*


Hecht, Zander, Barsch

*Angelart:*

Gummifischangeln mit 7-15cm GuFis und Köpfen ab 10g bis 20g

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*

Das Feeling beim Gufinieren, die tolle Aktion, super Wurfweite und Köderkontrolle, der lange Griff (Geschmackssache), saubere Verarbeitung, und natürlich auch das Design. Auch ist es keine reine Gummirute sondern evtl auch mal auch für einen kleinen Küstenurlaub gedacht....

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*

mh, gute Frage.... 


*Wiederkauffaktor:*
95%


----------



## mipo (29. März 2008)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*

Spro TFX-8 Passion Premium Carbon Spincaster 40



*Preisbereich:*

50 -70 €

*Länge in cm:*

270

*Gewicht der Rute:*

198 gr.

*Wurfgewicht:*

20 - 40 gr.

*Aktion:*

schnell, genügen Kraftreserven,

*Zielfisch:*

Zander, Barsch

*Angelart:*

Jiggen, Drop Shot

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*

- extrem sensibel
- gute Wurfweiten
- sehr leicht
- sehr preisgünstig


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*

- Abschlußkappe dreht sich zu leicht auf

*Wiederkauffaktor:*

100 %



_________________________________


----------



## NeC01 (8. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*
 Sänger Iron Claw Damokles 

*Preisbereich:*
 70-90 EUR

*Länge in cm:*
 270

*Gewicht der Rute:*
 229g

*Wurfgewicht:*
 30-80g

*Aktion:*
schnelle Spitzenaktion

*Zielfisch:*
Hecht, Zander..

*Angelart:*
 Gummifischrute
(habe mit folgenden Gummifischen geangelt! 15cm (14 gramm), 11 cm (14 gramm), 8cm (7gramm), die Gummifische waren von der Firma Mann's!
Hatte eigentlich keine Probleme mit dem Führen der Gufis.
15er- gute Köderführung möglich
11er- perfekte Köderführung möglich (hat mir am meisten gefallen)
8er- mittel, man muss sich wirklich sehr konzentrieren (aber, man spürt ihn doch gut)


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*
 - Design (matt-schwarzer Blank)
- sehr harte (schnelle) Rute
- große Doppelstegringe
- Gewichte zur Ausbalancierung der Rute
- Endkappe (keine Gumminoppe) mit integriertem Logo
- perfekte Verarbeitung

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*
- Die ausklappbare Hakenöse ist zu weit hinten, und ist nicht besonders stabil

*Wiederkauffaktor:*
 Sehr hoch! 90%(man will ja auch was anderes probieren)


----------



## ollifischer (8. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*

SPRO Henk Simonsz Spin 60

*Preisbereich:*

vor 2 Jahren ~ 70 €

*Länge in cm:*

300

*Gewicht der Rute:*

nicht bestimmt, aber angenehm leicht

*Wurfgewicht:*

30-60 gr

*Aktion:*

schnell, bretthart, bei Belastung halbparabolisch, ideale für die Gummifischerei

*Zielfisch:*

Zander im Rheinstrom

*Angelart:*

Zanderangeln mit Gummis 7-15cm und Köpfen bis 30gr 

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*

hübsch anzusehen, angenehm leicht, super Ködergefühl, da genügend straff, auch kleinere Fische machen Freude.

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*

--

*Wiederkauffaktor:*

100%


----------



## flori66 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

Diskussionen zu den Spinnruten bitte hier führen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=115474
Dieser Thread soll als reine Database geführt werden.


----------



## NeC01 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*
Quantum Crypton Magic Zander Stick

*Preisbereich:*
 90-130 EUR

*Länge in cm:*
 280

*Gewicht der Rute:*
 280g

*Wurfgewicht:*
65g

*Aktion:*
schnelle Spitzenaktion

*Zielfisch:*
Hecht, Zander..

*Angelart:*
 Gummifischrute
(habe mit folgenden Gummifischen geangelt! 15cm (14 gramm), 11 cm (14 gramm), 8cm (7gramm), die Gummifische waren von der Firma Mann's!
Hatte eigentlich keine Probleme mit dem Führen der Gufis.
15er- mittlere Köderführung möglich (eher nur langsames führen, schnelle Sprünge sind schon etwas zu überfordernd für die Rute)
11er- perfekte Köderführung möglich (hat mir am meisten gefallen)
8er-  gute Köderführung möglich


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*
 -  ++++Design  (Ringe mit den speziellen SIC-Einlagen (färbig), 
- harte (schnelle) Rute
- länge der Rute

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*
- keine Hakenöse für Köder
- mittelmässige und ungenau Verarbeitung (Klebereste auf und in den Ringen, gibt auch oft Probleme mit den Ringen, erst die dritte Rute, wieß keinen Ringdefekt (SIC-Einlage) auf)
- zu langer Korkgriff mit Gummiabschlusskappe, welche störend ist
- Epoxylackierung wird wohl über den Aufkleber (name, daten der rute) gegeben, gibt man den aufkleber runter, sieht man dort eine freie Stelle!
- das hohe eigengewicht der rute! (nach längerem fischen, spürt man dass die hand ermüdet)

*Wiederkauffaktor:*
 Sehr hoch! 95%

Praxis, Allgemein:
Auch, wenn die Rute viele kleine Fehler aufweißt, muss ich sagen, dass ich die Rute einfach geil finde! Sie liegt gut in der Hand, und lässt sich einfach toll fischen! Im Vergleich ist die Rute etwas härter als die Sänger Damokles 30-80g 2,7m! 
Auch gefällt mir die Länge der Rute sehr gut, die weitere Würfe bringt und mehr Kontrolle zum Köder bringt, bei weiteren Entfernungen!

edit: pics
bilder von den kleberesten in den ringeinlagen sind schwer zu machen, da man sie nicht richtig vor  die linse gekommt!
 http://www.pixova.de/Bild-Anzeigen/V2NxVyi-dscf0346.jpg.html
http://www.pixova.de/Bild-Anzeigen/0Cw2SFQ-dscf0347.jpg.html
http://www.pixova.de/Bild-Anzeigen/r5kIin3-dscf0349.jpg.html
http://www.pixova.de/Bild-Anzeigen/Rm54EOc-dscf0348.jpg.html


----------



## AndPower (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichung*
Fox Luc Coppens Lure and Shad


*Preisbereich*
140-160 Euro



*Länge in cm*
270 cm



*Gewicht der Rute*
138g


*Wurfgewicht *
20-50g


*Aktion der Rute*
schnelle Spitzenaktion 


*Zielfisch*
Hecht Zander, ...


*Angelart*
alle Arten von Kunstködern


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute*
extrem schneller und leichter Blank, sehr schöne Verarbeitung, kaum Kopflastig, trotz des Wurfgewichts hat diese Rute richtig Power, hat nicht jeder wie zum Beispiel eine Speedmaster - ist mir aber durch ihre perfekte Aktion lieber


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr*
*-*



*Wiederkauffaktor*
bin recht begeistert von der Rute, würde sie mir wieder zulegen oder vielleicht dann doch eine Harrison, von der hier ja jedermann schwärmt, aber ansonsten gibts nichts zu kritisieren.


----------



## Starcrunch (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*
Berkley Signa Pike Spinning


*Preisbereich:*
80-125€


*Länge in cm:*
270cm


*Gewicht der Rute:*
188g


*Wurfgewicht:*
20-50g


*Aktion:*
straff, Spitzenaktion


*Zielfisch:*
Hecht, Zander, Barsch


*Angelart:*
Jiggen mit Gufi von 6cm/10g Kopf bis 12cm/20g Kopf bzw 14cm/15g Kopf
Spinner bis Größe 5 



*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*
Sie ist leicht und liegt gut in der Hand. Guter Kontakt zum Gufi.
Kann aber auch genauso für Spinner benutzt werden (allerdings nicht kleiner wie größe 2)


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*
Die Spitze könnte noch etwas straffer sein. Kein Skeletor Griff.


*Wiederkauffaktor:*
75%


----------



## NoSaint (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*
Dream Tackle Uli Beyer Spezial


*Preisbereich:*
149€


*Länge in cm:*
270cm


*Gewicht der Rute:*
(selber nach gewogen) 235g


*Wurfgewicht:*
bis 85g (gefühlsmäßig bis 100g)


*Aktion:*
Spitzenaktion


*Zielfisch:*
Hecht und Zander


*Angelart:*
Wobbeln und Gufieren


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*
- ich finde die Rute liegt super ausgewogen in der Hand

- der Blank ist richtig schön straff und ich hab mit der Rute ein super Ködergefühl

- für das WG ist die Rute noch schön leicht, man kann sehr lange damit ermüdungsfrei Angeln

- das Design der Rute gefällt mir auch sehr gut, der Grüne Blank macht schon was her, nicht jede rute ist grün ;-)



*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*
- mit Ködern, wie Wobbler, unter 12 cm ist das Ködergefühl sehr schwach, aber dafür ist die Rute auch nicht ausgelegt...


*Wiederkauffaktor:*
100%


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*
German Tackle Shadpro


*Preisbereich:*
handmade


*Länge in cm:*
270cm


*Gewicht der Rute:*
<200g


*Wurfgewicht:*
angegeben mit 10-95g


*Aktion:*
sehr straff, geht unter starker Belastung bis ins Handteil


Zielfisch:
Zander, Hecht


Angelart:
Gufieren


Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:
- das geringe Eigengewicht und die Balance
- das hohe wurfgewicht


Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:



Wiederkauffaktor:
75%, ist schon ein heftiger Preisaufschlag zu einer VHF.... allerdings halte ich sie fuer vielseitiger, sie kann eine 75er und 90er VHF ersetzen


----------



## Evo (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:* 
 Berkley Cherrywood Spin


*Preisbereich:*
 ~40€


*Länge in cm:*
 240


*Gewicht der Rute:*
 207g


*Wurfgewicht:*
 8-25g


*Aktion:*
 ziemlich steif


*Zielfisch:*
 Barsch, Zander, Hecht


*Angelart:*
 leichtes Spinnfischen (leichte Spinner, Blinker, Wobbler)


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*
 - schön steif -> gut zum twitchen und dergleichen
- Design (eher unwichtig)
- Top Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*
 - mir ist sie gebrochen. und das bei nicht allzu starker Belastung


*Wiederkauffaktor:
*40% - Die Rute gefiel mir stark aber ein Rutenbruch kratzt stark an dem Vertrauen in diese


----------



## flori66 (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung: *Daiwa Infinity-Q Jiggerspin



*Preisbereich: *Internet ca. 150-170€; Fachhandel ca. 200-220€



*Länge in cm: *270



*Gewicht der Rute: *180g (nicht persönlich nachgemessen)



*Wurfgewicht: *8-35g



*Aktion:* Spitzenaktion, bei Belastung stark bis ins Handteil



*Zielfisch: *Barsch, Zander, Rapfen (auch Hechte sind kein Problem)



*Angelart: *Gummifisch, kleinere Wobbler



*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders: *Die Superschnelle Aktion der Rute. 12cm Gufis an 14g Kopf ist Optimal, 18g würde auch noch funktionieren. 8cm Wobbler gehen gut.
Sehr gut finde ich auch den Griff, da er etwas dicker ist und man etwas in der Hand hat. Außerdem ist die Rute sehr leicht und sieht supergut und sehr edel aus.



*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr: *Hakenhalter nicht sehr stabil, Kork könnte für den Preis etwas bessere Qualität sein.



*Wiederkauffaktor: 100%*


----------



## Windmaster (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*

Powerstring IM7 von Stollenwerk

*Preisbereich:*

89€

*Länge in cm:*

2,70m

*Gewicht der Rute:*

230g ist angegeben und stimmt auch mit meiner Waage überein.

*Wurfgewicht:*

12-30g

*Aktion:*

parabolisch

*Zielfisch:*

Zander&Hecht

*Angelart:*

Spinfischen

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*

leicht, Allround Eigenschaften, Rollenhalter, Aktion

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*

Korkgriff etwas zu dick und klobig, zum guffieren und twitchen könnte sie etwas härter sein

*Wiederkauffaktor:*


80 %


----------



## wir_wissen (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*

Shogun Advanced Spin

*Preisbereich:*

140 - 170€

*Länge in cm:*

2,40m

*Gewicht der Rute:*

126g

*Wurfgewicht:*

5 - 30g

*Aktion:*

semiparabolisch

*Zielfisch:*

Barsch, Zander

*Angelart:*

Spinfischen

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*
Die Rute ist schön leicht und die Köder landen wo sie hin sollen.
Tournament Rollenhalter liegt gut in der Hand

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*

Der Verbindungszapfen nutzt selbst bei guter Pflege schnell ab

*Wiederkauffaktor:*
  60%


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (5. August 2008)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*

 STRIKE FORCE Super Graphite SG   SF 602 HL

*Preisbereich:*

 40-50 euro

*Länge in cm:*

 180

*Gewicht der Rute:*

 115g

*Wurfgewicht:*

 - 15g

*Aktion:*

 parabolisch, weiche spitze, relativ hartes rückgrat

*Zielfisch:*

 Barsch,Forelle,Döbel

*Angelart:*

 ultra leichtes spinnfischen, super zum twitchen von kleinen wobblern

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*

 das extrem niedrige gewicht, die super aktion, weiche spitze und relativ hartes rückgrat, die wurfeigenschaften ( kleine köder um die 4 gramm lassen sich gut auf weiten von 20-25 meter bringen !), aufgrund der relativ weichen spitze spürt man besonders beim twitchen von kleinen wobblern auch in den ruhepausen einfach alle bisse sehr deutlich ! auch zwischen viel gestrüpp und bäumen kann man aufgrund der länge super werfen !!, sehr angenehmer kurzer korkgriff, selbst bei sehr kleinen fischen hat man schon enormen drillspaß, auch hechten bis 85 cm hält sie gut stand ! ( selber getestet, man muss halt en bissel vorsichtig drillen ) 

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*

 spinner kann man damit schlecht führen ( aufgrund der kurzen korkgriffs muss man die rute extrem festhalten damit der spinner nicht aufhört zu laufen was nach einiger zeit ermüdend wird), ein wenig kopflastig ...

*Wiederkauffaktor:

90 %
*


----------



## Zanderlui (5. August 2008)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*

Sänger KS II Zander

*Preisbereich:*

50-60euro

*Länge in cm:*

2.70m

*Gewicht der Rute:*

245g

*Wurfgewicht:*

15-55

*Aktion:*

semiparabolisch

*Zielfisch:*

Barsch,Zander kleine Hechte, Dorsch beim spinnangeln und mefo

*Angelart:*

spinner twister wobbler pilker blinker bis 45gr

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*

*sehr stabil zweisteg ringe toller rollenhalter gute bisserkennung*


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*

das hohe eigengewicht(bei dem preis aber normal-ist eben keine beastmaster die doppelt soviel kostet!)

*Wiederkauffaktor:

98%

*


----------



## Checco (8. August 2008)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:

*Berkley Tactix



*Preisbereich:
* 
 35€ Im Angebot, sonst ca.50-60€

*Länge in cm:*

 240cm

*Gewicht der Rute:*

 ziemlich leicht

*Wurfgewicht:*

 4-24 Gramm

*Aktion:*

 semi parabolisch

*Zielfisch:*

 Barsch und Zander

*Angelart:*

 Spinnfischen

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*

 leicht, guter Kontakt zum Köder, kein Besenstiel

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*

 eigentlich nichts

*Wiederkauffaktor:
100%
*


----------



## fexxx (14. August 2008)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*

 Balzer Matrix MX-9 Hecht

*Preisbereich:*

 70-90€

*Länge in cm:*

 275 cm

*Gewicht der Rute:*

 260 g

*Wurfgewicht:*

 35-90 g

*Aktion:*

 semi-parabolisch

*Zielfisch:*

 Hecht

*Angelart:*

 Spinnfischen

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*

 Mit dieser recht steifen Spinnrute lassen sich Schwere Wobbler und große Gufis sehr gut Beherschen und weit werfen.Die ringe sind recht groß und lassen auch bei häufigem fischen keine verschleiserscheinungen blicken.

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*

das recht große gewicht wird mach einiger zeit zu einer echten Herausforderung.


*Wiederkauffaktor:*

 95 prozent

_________________________________[/quote]


----------



## Zanderlui (14. August 2008)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*

 balzer magna mx9 spin

*Preisbereich:*

 80-85euro

*Länge in cm:*

 2.4m

*Gewicht der Rute:*

 190gr

*Wurfgewicht:*


 5-25
*Aktion:*

straff und etwas weichere spitze

*Zielfisch:*

 barsch zander

*Angelart:*

 twistern drop shot wobbeln

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*

 straffheit und das geringe gewicht sowie die zarte bauweise

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*

 nix

*Wiederkauffaktor:*

 100%

_________________________________[/quote]


----------



## surfer93 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*

Daiwa Powermesh

*Preisbereich:*

65-120€ (im I-net) Angebot beim Händler 60€

*Länge in cm:*

3m

*Gewicht der Rute:*

 210gr

*Wurfgewicht:*

 10-35g

*Zielfisch:*

Barsch, Zander und ab und zu mal Hecht

*Angelart:*

Spinnfischen mit 8cm Gufis, Wobbler, Spinnern, Blinkern

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*

leicht, dünner Blank, Einstegringe, Fuji Rollenhalter, Optik

(hab diese Rute ncoh nciht so lange, daher kann ich noch nicht so viel dazu sagen...)

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*

 nichts

*Wiederkauffaktor:*

 100% (wenn man sie nochmal so günstig bekommt..)


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (15. November 2008)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*  Balzer Magna Princess



*Preisbereich:*  schon lange her, vor ca. 6 Jahren etwa 70 Euro



*Länge in cm:*   270



*Gewicht der Rute:*   weiß ich nicht exakt, subjektiv sehr leicht



*Wurfgewicht:*  20 - 70 gramm



*Aktion:*  sehr schnell, hart, dennoch keine reine Spitzenaktion



*Zielfisch:* Zander, Hecht



*Angelart:* Optimal für mittlere Blinker wie den Effzett 22 gramm, Gufis im eher leichten Bereich bis ca. 14 gramm Jigkopf, Spinner bis 4er Mepps



*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*
 dass sie jedes Flattern des Effzett überträgt
hervorragende Wurfeigenschaften
klasse Optik mit weinroter Wicklung und goldener Zierwicklung


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*
 der Rollenhalter fällt gegenüber dem Rest der Rute qualitativ etwas ab.
 bei Gewaltwürfen neigt die Überschubverbindung der Rutenteile leicht zum Verdrehen


*Wiederkauffaktor   95 %
*


----------



## Zanderlui (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:* Shimano Diaflash EX XH



*Preisbereich:* 100euro im ausverkauf-neue etwas teurer 


*Länge in cm:* 270



*Gewicht der Rute:* weiß ich nicht exakt aber leicht für das wg



*Wurfgewicht:* 50 - 100 gramm



*Aktion:* hart



*Zielfisch:* Zander, Hecht



*Angelart:* Optimal für schweres angeln mit großen gummis und wobbler 


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*
das sie schön straff ist und zierlich gebaut sowie leicht für eine rute mit 100g wg bei dem preis


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*
die ringe hätten etwas größer sein können-vorallem der spitzenring

*Wiederkauffaktor 100 %*
[/quote]


----------



## slowhand (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung: Shimano Technium DF AX Spinning (STECDFAX270MH)*



*Preisbereich: € 95,-*



*Länge in cm: 270*



*Gewicht der Rute: 198g*



*Wurfgewicht: 15-40g*



*Aktion: semi-parabolisch bis parabolisch, medium*



*Zielfisch: Hecht*



*Angelart: 70% Wobbler, Rest Spinner, Gummi, sonstige*



*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders: Schwer zu sagen, insgesamt ist die Rute nicht schlecht, ganz besonders gefällt mir aber nix. Weder ist das Gewicht besonders niedrig, noch ist die Aktion sehr gut und auch die Verarbeitung könnte in der Klasse um € 100,- etwas besser sein.*



*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr: Leicht kopflastig, Griff zu lang und natürlich wie so oft bei Shimano: der Rollenhalter.*



*Wiederkauffaktor: 50%: Für Köder im angegebenen WG-Bereich in der Strömung(Leichte Strömung, obere Ems) ist sie zu weich, für Gummis sowieso. Leichtere Köder lassen sich schlecht werfen. Wirklich gut ist sie nur im Bereich von ca. 15g, wenn der Köder nicht allzuviel Druck aufbaut, wie z.B. tieflaufende Wobbler oder Spinner in Größe 5. Ideal finde ich sie für flach laufende Wobbler um 10cm.*


----------



## PureContact (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*

   P&M Redoutable Bas

*Preisbereich:
*
 50€-60€

*Länge in cm:*

 180cm

*Gewicht der Rute:*

 ca.  140gr.

*Wurfgewicht:*

  2g-7g

*Aktion:*

  slow taper, eher mittel bis schnelle Aktion, straffer als manch leichte Rute

*Zielfisch:*

 Forelle, Barsch

*Angelart:*

  leichtes Spinnen

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*

  Die Optik, für den Preis Hochwertiige Komponenten, die Schnelligkeit der doch sehr leichten Rute und ihre Präzision

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*

  bei dem Preis eig. nichts

*Wiederkauffaktor:*

 99%


----------



## baeumle (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:

*  Exori Tom Hawk Softbait Light

*Preisbereich:
*
 70€-90€

*Länge in cm:*

 285cm

*Gewicht der Rute:*

 ca. 232 g  (mit einer Ryobi Applause 3000 gut ausbalanciert)

*Wurfgewicht:*

  20g-40g ( optimales Ködergewicht laut Hersteller )

*Aktion:*

  mittel bis schnelle Aktion, sensible Spitze  mit starkem Rückrad

*Zielfisch:*

Zander und locker 85cm+ Hechte

*Angelart:*

  leichtes bis mittleres Spinnen an Kanälen und Seen mit 
Gufis von 6cm-13cm (aktion, sowie no-aktion Shades)

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*

  Die Optik, die Aktion, bei der man nie das Gefühl hat, kleine Fisch könnten ausschlitzen, oder man behält bei grossen Fischen nicht die Oberhand. Die Verarbeitung und der schön lange Griff der mich nicht stört.

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*

  Da hab ich noch nichts gefunden.

*Wiederkauffaktor:

*  100%


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichung*
Fox Luc Coppens special Shad


*Preisbereich*
140-160 Euro



*Länge in cm*
270 cm



*Gewicht der Rute*
138g


*Wurfgewicht *
perfekt für Gumifische mit bleiköpfen bis zu 21g ..., dadrüber geht`s zwar auch noch aber das wird schon anstrengender


*Aktion der Rute*
semi-Parabolisch


*Zielfisch*
Hecht Zander, ...


*Angelart*
wie der Name schon Sagt: hauptsächlich Gummifische aber auch Wobbler lassen sich damit super fischen

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute*
extrem schneller und leichter Blank, sehr schöne Verarbeitung, perfekt austariert, trotz des Wurfgewichts hat diese Rute ein sehr kräftiges Rückrat (also meinen 1,13 m Hecht aus diesem Herbst hatte ich damit in 10 Minuten oder so draußen, und da waren noch Reserven !! auf jeden fall),  teilweise die sehr weiche spitze ..., 

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*
 in manchen Einsatzbereichen stört die weiche spitze ein wenig...
sehr enge rutenringe, dadurch hat man ab und zu Knoten beim werfen...


*Wiederkauffaktor*
70 % zwei kumpel von mir haben sich vor kurzen ne Speedmaster geholt, die Speedmaster H ist zwar ein bisschen weicher im Rückrat als meine aber ansonsten würde ich mir in ein paarJahren eher ne Speedmaste oder so zulegen, wenns da noch keine ultimativen neuerungen gibt .^..^^


----------



## August (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*
Ehmanns Aircut Spin



*Preisbereich:*
189,00 € - 200,00 €



*Länge in cm:*
2,70 m



*Gewicht der Rute:*
280 g



*Wurfgewicht:*
10-100 g


*Aktion:*
Fast Parabolic


*Zielfisch:*
Hecht,Wels,Zander,Lachs,


*Angelart:*
Spinnfischen, Gummifischen, Wobblern,

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*
Mir Gefäält Besonders die Spizenmässige Verarbeitung,Die Großen Ringe an der Spitze Durchmesser in mm: 30 / 25 / 20 / 16 / 12 / Spitzenring 12 und das Diese voll Eingefasst sind zudem auch die Doppelstegringe,mir Gefällt zudem die Feinfühligkeit beim Gummifischen man merkt würklich jeden Zupfer 

Hochverdichteter High Modulus Carbon - Composite - Blank 

Original FUJI SIC MN - Beringung in Gunsmoke 

Unterwickelte Ringe zum Schutz des Blanks 


Original FUJI DPS – Schraubrollenhalter in Gunsmoke 

Feinster ergonomischer Naturkorkgriff, tailliert und parallel geschliffen 

Vorderer Griff mit Balancemark, Cigarshape, leicht verlängert 

Hinterer Griff mit Ellbowtail 

Gunsmoke Windingcheck mit Bitetransformer 

Gunsmoke Metall - Endkappe mit integrierter Gummibirne 

2-Komponenten Epoxy Lackierung in Dark Grey Metallic

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*
Das Einzige was mir nicht Gefällt ist das es diese Rute nicht auch als 3,00m modell gibt 


*Wiederkauffaktor:*
100%


_________________________________


----------



## Tiefschwarz-87 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung: Berkley Cherrywood Graphite*



*Preisbereich: 35,- €*



*Länge in cm: 240*



*Gewicht der Rute: 207 g*



*Wurfgewicht: 8-25 g*



*Aktion: semi-parabolisch*



*Zielfisch: Forelle & Barsch*



*Angelart: 60% Spinner, 30% Twister, Rest Blinker und GuFi*



*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders: Das herrliche Gefühl beim Angeln, das schöne Ködergefühl und die guten Wurfweiten, der Schraubrollenhalter, der Hakenhalter, das Design, die Verarbeitung sind auch Top. Man sieht der Rute ihren Preis absolut nicht an  *

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr: Sie hätte einen Ring vor der Trennung mehr haben können*

*Wiederkauffaktor: 100%, Ich bin absolut Zufrieden mit der Rute, es gibt nichts was mich richtig stört, mit ihr macht das Spinnfischen einfach Spass*


----------



## forellenhunter81 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichung*
Daiwa Shogun Advanced


*Preisbereich*
150 Euro



*Länge in cm*
240 cm



*Gewicht der Rute*
135g


*Wurfgewicht *
5-30g (angegeben), das ist auch die erste Rute bei der ich es glaube (nach ersten Tests am Wasser)


*Aktion der Rute*
semi-Parabolisch


*Zielfisch*
Barsch, Forelle, Zander


*Angelart*
Spinnfischen mit Gummi, Spinner, Kleinwobbler, Miniblinker

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute*
das Design (Griff), das geringe Gewicht, Zapfenverbindung   

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*
 ...dass Daiwa sich bei der aktuellen Shogun-Serie nicht durchgerungen hat die Fuji Beringung (SIC-Spitzenring und Aluminiumoxid-Restberingung) der alten Serien in eine komplette Fuji-SIC-Beringung zu ändern (jetzt sind da Noname SIC-Ringe dran)


*Wiederkauffaktor*
100% (bin eh schon Wiederholungstäter)


----------



## d3nn1s1986 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*  Berkley Cherrywood Spin



*Preisbereich:* (40-50 Euro) 



*Länge in cm:* 2,70m



*Gewicht der Rute:* etwa 240g



*Wurfgewicht:* 9-28g



*Aktion:* mittelsteif



*Zielfisch:* Mefo , Hecht , Zander.



*Angelart:* Wobbler , Gummis aller art , Blinker.



*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:* langer Griff , Rollenhalter,Köderführung.



*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:* Hab nichts an meiner Cherry auszusetzen ;o)



*Wiederkauffaktor:* Ja


----------



## spin89 (30. April 2009)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*Shimano  Speedmaster Xh Modell 09



*Preisbereich:* habe 115Euro bezahlt, normalpreis bei Grob150Euro



*Länge in cm:* 270



*Gewicht der Rute:* ~180g



*Wurfgewicht:* 50-100g



*Zielfisch:* Hecht,Zander



*Angelart:* Spinnfischen mit Gufi´s und Wobblern



*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:* Trotz des hohen Wurfgewicht kann man auch noch recht kleine Wobbler(z.B Rapala 2teilig in 10cm)mit Gefühl fischen. Sehr edles Design und gute Verarbeitung.
Zudem ist die Rute sehr leicht und liegt super in der Hand,auch die Grifflänge ist sehr gut gewählt



*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:* Der Griff der alten Speedmaster ist meiner Meinung nach schicker.
 Die angegeben 100g wg sind zu hoch angesetzt


*Wiederkauffaktor: 100%
*


----------



## kingandre88 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*
DAM Calyber Spin H

*Preisbereich:*
 80-100 €

*Länge in m:*
 2,74m

*Gewicht der Rute:*
 Angegeben mit 207 gr,nachgewogen 207 gr

*Wurfgewicht:*
42-84 gr

*Aktion:*
 Spitzenaktion mit Kräftigem Rückrad

*Zielfisch:*
 Hecht,Zander,...

*Angelart:*
Gummi´s,Wobbler,Blinker,Spinner usw....

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*
 Das sie sehr leicht ist,das Design,der Griff,das sehr starke Rückrad!!!Finde,das das Wurfgewicht realistisch angegeben ist!!!

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*
 noch nix...is ja auch erst 2 Wochen alt


*Wiederkauffaktor:*
100% (auch wenn ich sie geschenkt bekommen habe)


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:* Illex Ashura Grey 2 240M Mustang



*Preisbereich:* ~250€



*Länge in cm:* 240



*Wurfgewicht:* 7-35g



*Aktion:* halbprabolisch



*Zielfisch:* Zander, Rapfen, Barsch



*Angelart:* Wobblerfischen



*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:* Das riesenn Köderspektrum vom Illex Chubby bis hin zum Illex Arnoud 100S, lässt sich alles sehr gut mit der Rute abdecken.



*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:* Die Farbe, das Abflussrohr grau kommt nicht ganz so gur, wie das gelb des Vorgängermodells.  



*Wiederkauffaktor:* 95%


http://img191.*ih.us/img191/4536/img1487f.jpg


----------



## schmiddy2001 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:* Spro Globetrotter


*Preisbereich:* ~55 €


*Länge in cm:* 270cm (3 teilig! im Transportrohr) #6


*Gewicht:* 230g (244g angegeben)


*Wurfgewicht:* ~ 5-40g (angegeben sind 20-40g) 


*Aktion:* parabolisch


*Zielfisch:* Zander, Rapfen, Barsch, mittlere Hechte


*Angelart:* Wobbler, GuFi, Twister, Spinner (<4), Blinker 


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:* 
1) Die dreifache Teilung wegen Transports auf dem Bike. (besonders gut: das Transportrohr (Transportlänge 100cm)
2) Die Rute ist recht hart aber trotzdem filigran und liegt leicht in der Hand. (alles subjektiver Eindruck)
3) in Verbindung mit der Rolle (Shimano Super GX 3000 (310g)) sehr gut ausbalanciert
4) Einstegringe (mehr Optik als Funktion)
5) Korkgriffe
6) kurzer vorderer Griff, so dass man einen Finger auf den Blank legen kann, falls gewünscht.
7) Hakenöse über dem Griff
8) Wobbler spürt man bei gefochtener Schnur sehr schön in der Hand (schon ab dem ersten Rutenzug) (Testwobbler: CoraZ Activator 12g )


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:* 
1) der unterste Ring sitzt auf dem mittlerem Rutensegment, so dass es nicht leicht ist Rollenhalter und Ringe auf Anhieb in eine Flucht zu bringen.
2) Im Transportrohr liegt kein extra Futteral bei, so dass die Rutenteile aneinander klappern. (verhindert nun durch die Wicklung in ein altes Stück Stoff)
3) bisher wurde noch keinen Fisch mit dieser Rute gedrillt
...  

*Wiederkauffaktor:* bisher 100%


----------



## bobbl (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Spinnruten - Von Boardis für Boardis*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*
 DAM Calyber Spin H


*Preisbereich:*
 ~90


*Länge in cm:*

 274cm

*Gewicht der Rute:*

 210 Gramm

*Wurfgewicht:*
 42-82g


*Aktion:*
 Schnell, spitzenlastig, bei Großer Belastung fast Parabolisch


*Zielfisch:*
 Hecht


*Angelart:*
 Spinnangeln mit Gufis (Selten auch Bucktails und Blinker)


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*

 Wurf und Drilleigenschaften

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*
 Bis jetzt bin ich komplett zufrieden


*Wiederkauffaktor:
100 %
*


----------

